# I'm back!!!



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sure many of you don't remember me, seeing as I've been inactive on this forum forrrrr.... wow, 2 years now? I told myself I wouldn't get another hedgepig after Cloud passed but I have an excellent opportunity to help out a friend and her daughter so I decided to adopt their beautiful little girl!
she's a breeder baby born in fall of '09. from what i've been told she has a little bit of an attitude on her due to lack of socialization when she was a wee little hog. we'll see if I can coax her into being a warm friendly girl  The main thing I will need to work on is not comparing her to Cloud!

Let's see, in my absence I moved from Gainesville to South Carolina to Daytona and finally ended up in Orlando. All of my rats have passed on and I adopted a beautiful little cat named Kiwi from a shelter. She's my baby, but she's not fond of the other two cats my boyfriend owns so she has become a "room kitty". aka- she happily lives in the master bedroom with her own private litter box, food area, bed and all the attention she could ever want when we're in bed. 
I'm going to school for Environmental Science at UCF. May pick up education as a minor, I'm not sure yet. 
Oh! I play roller derby now, which has changed my life dramatically. so much fun! if you're in the area (Orlando) come and watch!

And now.... pictures! I know you're dying for some.

Little Max, debating on changing her name to something else or leaving it the same since I am friends with the people I'm adopting her from. Thoughts?








(I pick her up some time this week. SQUEE!)

the cage she's coming with. Will probably replace the wheel and take off the second shelf... I'm worried about ramps!









and here is Kiwi  she has a facebook, add her! KiwiKat Meow.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back and congrats on your new hog and kitty!  You may want to secure the ramp and loft so hedgie doesn't fall/walk off the edge.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome back! It's GREAT to see you again!!  That's so awesome that you're sharing your love and home and knowledge with a new hog, she's so cute! And Kiwi is gorgeous as well, I love her two little black dots. :lol:


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, Larry! That's what I'm worried about. I'm thinking of just taking the entire thing off. What do you think?


Thanks Lily! She's got a cute little black smudge on her nose too


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

zoologist said:


> Thanks, Larry! That's what I'm worried about. I'm thinking of just taking the entire thing off. What do you think?


I agree, taking it off would be the easiest thing to do.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your hedgie and your cat are just precious!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, welcome back!  I'm new since you've been here last.  Max is beautiful and so is Kiwi. I personally think that you can change the name if you want to. I'm sure your friend would understand. You are giving her a wonderful home. You could always just be direct with your friend and ask if they would be offended. Most likely it won't be a big deal.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I remember you and Cloud! Great to have you back!


----------

